# Heat press won't reach temperature



## SSJ (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi everyone. First I wanted to say "Thanks" -- I've learned so much from reading through the messages on this forum. Now we're kind of stuck and so this is my first post.

We recently got a 16x24" press with a PID digital temperature control unit. And it just won't heat up past about 105 degrees C (221 F) even after being on for hours. It heats up very, very slowly and then settles at about 100 C. I don't understand any of the PID settings, but the manufacturer assures us that everything is as it should be -- just set the working temperature we want.

We were upgrading from a 15x15" press (same maker) with a non-digital controller, and that one heated up just fine... and much quicker.

The press is designed for the US market which is at 120V (plus or minus) but we're in Japan with 100V. In theory the press should heat up a bit more slowly, but it should still be able to reach the correct operating temperature eventually.

Now, they're suggesting we buy a step up transformer... but those cost over $200 and there's no guarantee that it'll even solve the problem. So I'm looking for a second opinion, or two or three. 

More info... maybe relevant?

Both presses are rated at 1800W. The building wiring is actually only rated to 1500W, but the 15x15" didn't exhibit any problems.

We have a monitor that shows how much current is being used in the building and when we switched on the 15x15" press it would draw a fair amount of current. The new press hardly draws anything, which I'm sure has something to do with why it doesn't heat up.

Is it the low voltage? Or a controller setting? Or not enough wattage? 

Thanks.


----------



## PrintMonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

Not enough power.
You know have a bigger surface to heat up and without the right power
coming in it might never reach operating temperature.

M


----------



## SSJ (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi, PrintMonkey, and thanks for the reply.

Would a voltage transformer solve the problem?


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

I think it is probably the machine that is broken..not the power. Did the lights in the room/house flicker when you ran the heat press. If not, thats probably not the case. You are technically supposed to run a heat press on a dedicated line though.


----------



## SSJ (Aug 22, 2006)

No, no lights flickering or anything. The press just doesn't seem to be drawing very much current at all no matter what.

I thought it might be a protective voltage drop to prevent the circuit breaker from tripping, so I tried plugging it into the outlet for our air conditioner -- which is on a separate circuit and rated at 20A 110V (2200 watts)... but the press still only draws a trickle of power and won't really heat up.


----------



## PrintMonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

Circuit board in the control unit could be bad.
New press, right? Still under warranty? Have them send a new circuit board.
Should be easy to swap out.

M


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2006)

If you know anyone who is an electrican, you can borrow a voltage checker and it simply clips around the cord goint from the press to the outlet and has a scale that will read how much voltage is being drawn. Check it and the 15 X 15. I would give odds the 15 is drawing more voltage which would tell you it's the press. JMO. Have a BLESSED week.
God Bless You
Don


----------



## sleeperx (Mar 8, 2013)

You dont draw voltage, you draw current. You need to see the amount of current your press needs, check the gauge wire to make sure it is able to handle that current draw, and then check the circuit your press is on and make sure that has the ability to deliver the current required by the press. Wattage / voltage = current draw. If you lower your voltage, you will just increase your current draw. So if your press is 1800w, and was used here in the stated with 110/120v you would be looking at roughly 15-16 amps of current. That is the normal house circuit with 14 ga wire. Since you only have available 100v, you will be looking at an 18 amp draw, hence requiring a 12ga wire on a 20amp circuit. You might not notice any light in the house dim depending on the power delivery to the house and other circuits. Long story short, make sure you are on a 20amp circuit with 10-12ga wire so you don't start a fire. Current draw starts fires not voltage.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

buy a step up transformer. you need that. when I came to dj over there we had to use that.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Don said:


> If you know anyone who is an electrican, you can borrow a voltage checker and it simply clips around the cord goint from the press to the outlet and has a scale that will read how much voltage is being drawn. Check it and the 15 X 15. I would give odds the 15 is drawing more voltage which would tell you it's the press. JMO. Have a BLESSED week.
> God Bless You
> Don


Voltage isn't drawn, current is "drawn" and will vary depending upon the load that the press represents. Voltage in the circuit should be relatively constant no matter what you plug in.

Sent from my NEO3DO using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

djque said:


> buy a step up transformer. you need that. when I came to dj over there we had to use that.


I would be very cautious about that. Possible the press is really defective and even if really a voltage supply problem then a huge transformer would be required. A simple voltage converter like used for foreign travel won't cut it. Heat presses draw 10+ amps.

Sent from my NEO3DO using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Don said:


> If you know anyone who is an electrican, you can borrow a voltage checker and it simply clips around the cord goint from the press to the outlet and has a scale that will read how much voltage is being drawn. Check it and the 15 X 15. I would give odds the 15 is drawing more voltage which would tell you it's the press. JMO. Have a BLESSED week.
> God Bless You
> Don


Voltmeters don't clamp around a cord. What you must be referring to is a clamping ammeter, which measures amps.

Sent from my NEO3DO using T-Shirt Forums


----------

